# Bhfs rules



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

From NFAA's totally public accessible website, :wink:

F. Freestyle Bowhunter: 
1. A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered 
reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its 
bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal. Sighting reference points, string peep 
(with or without a lens) and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes, 
clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the points of 
reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard may 
be used. A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a 
fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed. 
2. Release aids will be permitted. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a 
chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids. 
3. A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style 
of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these 
items that could be used for sighting. 
4. A string of suitable material with a center serving and end servings of the same or different 
color than the string may be used. One consistent nocking point only is permitted. Nocking 
point locators shall not extend more than ½ inch above or below the arrow nock when at 
full draw. Brush buttons and string silencers properly attached will be legal. 
5. One anchor point only is permitted.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok that didn't answer any of my questions.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

12" stabilizer yes you can use v-bars no limit on length for backbars.as far as the qd as long as it's straight (no angled qd's I think) and yes a lighted pin is legal


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Thank you. Now that's aha


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Mag41's response above only got the first 5 paragraphs of the appropriate article from the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws.

Here's the rest:

6. All arrows shall be identical in size, length, weight, and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.
7. Brush buttons, string silencer, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used.
8. An archer will not be permitted to change the draw weight of the bow during a round.
9. During a round no adjustments may be made to the bow and its related equipment unless equipment failure is recognized.

So yes, can use V-bars. Quick Disconnect is OK as long as it doesn't make the total length of the stabilizer (from the RISER to the end) greater than 12". Lights are OK unless they are positoned in such a way that the light itself or the battery housing would constitute an additional sighting reference point.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

So by the sound of this i could even run a scope housing with no lens and an up pin for my sight and 12" or less front bar & whatever length sidebar i want


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

hollywood88 said:


> So by the sound of this i could even run a scope housing with no lens and an up pin for my sight and 12" or less front bar & whatever length sidebar i want


Yes you can thats how I am set up for indoors


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Does any know if the side bar can stick out beyond the back of the riser or does it have to be all out behind the back of the bow.
Thanks


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

rogersaddler said:


> Does any know if the side bar can stick out beyond the back of the riser or does it have to be all out behind the back of the bow.
> Thanks


For NFAA any length side/v bar. So It can stick out past. I run a 15" B-Stinger out the back with 10" 14oz +quick disconnect(total 11 1/2") out front/


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks the setup that a friend of mine is using is a new balance side bar to where the bar slides back and forth in it so that you can have all of the bar towards the archer or all it sticking towards the target that would kind of be like having to stabilizers towards the target. So I'm not sure how to explain his setup and I get a picture to post. can some of the side bar be beyond the bow towards the target.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rogersaddler said:


> Thanks the setup that a friend of mine is using is a new balance side bar to where the bar slides back and forth in it so that you can have all of the bar towards the archer or all it sticking towards the target that would kind of be like having to stabilizers towards the target. So I'm not sure how to explain his setup and I get a picture to post. can some of the side bar be beyond the bow towards the target.


No, that would be considered a second stabilizer. Read the rules carefully and you'll be able to find an answer to about any question.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats what I thought
Thanks Kstigall I'll let my friend know we are thinking about going to the indoor nationals for the first time Myself in the senior division and him in the silver senior division
How many of you BHFS shooters will be shooting in the senior and silver senior divisions


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rogersaddler said:


> Thats what I thought
> Thanks Kstigall I'll let my friend know we are thinking about going to the indoor nationals for the first time Myself in the senior division and him in the silver senior division
> How many of you BHFS shooters will be shooting in the senior and silver senior divisions


I may shoot shoot Senior BHFS.......or BHFS.........or Seniors........or not go at all. I haven't given it much thought.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I may shoot shoot Senior BHFS.......or BHFS.........or Seniors........or not go at all. I haven't given it much thought.



Give it up old man...

Would love to take a big pull with you and Darren sometime soon. My gear has been sitting for 2 years...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Give it up old man...
> 
> Would love to take a big pull with you and Darren sometime soon. My gear has been sitting for 2 years...


I just saw your post........ Yes, I should and yes we should! Knock the dust off it and get with it. I'll give you a shout next time I'm headed to PW.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I just saw your post........ Yes, I should and yes we should! Knock the dust off it and get with it. I'll give you a shout next time I'm headed to PW.


10-4, I am not a member anymore. I sent a check for my dues but apparently the check never made it to PWA or returned or cashed, got a notice that I am no longer a member???

Either way I need to break out the antique and fling some soon.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

IF your going to Lancaster to compete, contact them. they can answer your questions


----------

